# Looking for young male Russian Tortoise



## Shua (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm really interested in purchasing a young male russian tortoise!

I've done my research & have decided that for a beginner like me I shouldn't start with a baby. But I want a male who's still young in age. Around 1 or 2.

I've been looking around at sites that sell them.

So far my favorite has to be Arizona Tortoise Compound.

However, I wanted to see what everyone had to say & who I should buy from. 

Thanks,

Shua Ly


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 18, 2015)

welcome to the forum! yes Arizona tortoise compound is a good place to get a tortoise! to find out a tortoises gender you have to wait till your tort is a little older, so if you are going to get a yearling it could be a male or a female. before you get the tortoise make a plan for the future because you will have this tortoises for your entire life and maybe part of your children's lives(if you decide to have any). read this entire care sheet to see if you can meet russian tortoises care requirements. tortoises are in my opinion the coolest pet to have! http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------



## Shua (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the awesome information.

Do these Russian Tortoise grow at a rapid rate ? I see that males are 4-6 inches & Max at 8.

I'm a college student . I also raise lots of fish.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 18, 2015)

Shua said:


> Thanks for the awesome information.
> 
> Do these Russian Tortoise grow at a rapid rate ? I see that males are 4-6 inches & Max at 8.
> 
> I'm a college student . I also raise lots of fish.


i have got my russian tortoises as adults and they don't seem to grow to fast, but just because its a small tort doesn't mean its needs a small cage. my female is around 6in and my male is around 5in i have had my female for 11 years and i have had my male for around 5 years.


----------



## Shua (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes I definitley understand. I Want to give it the best care & room possible.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 18, 2015)

do you have any questions about care? he are some tips, 1. soak the baby tortoise for 30 minutes daily. 2. keep cage humidity high by moistening the substrate 3. feed large variety of nontoxic weeds. 4. use a UVB light and a heat light, don't use any coil bulbs they damage torts eyes. 5. calcium powder once a week and provide a cuttle bone.


----------



## Shua (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes I do.

I read what to feed RT but there are so many different types of non toxic weeds out there. I don't know what weed to get ? 

What's the difference in calcium with d3 & without d3 added?

Also, I'm planning to have the setup in my bedroom. Will they stink? How bad is the poop? I tried looking it up but I received mixed answers.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 18, 2015)

this link shows you what food are toxic and nontoxic for torts. i think the d3 is so the torts can absorb calcium better when kept in doors. if everything is kept clean they don't stink at all, if given a good diet there poops aren't really that bad smelling at all. http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 18, 2015)

also remember fruit should not be a part of your tortoises diet, like 1 strawberry a year is enough fruit for them.


----------



## Shua (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the link.

What is your favorite substrate to use ?

Also, when I clean the inclosure, do I add fresh bedding & substrate or just clean up the poop? How often would you recommend me cleaning the inclosure?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 18, 2015)

Shua said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> What is your favorite substrate to use ?
> 
> Also, when I clean the inclosure, do I add fresh bedding & substrate or just clean up the poop? How often would you recommend me cleaning the inclosure?


coco coir and cypress mulch and really good substrates to use when kept moist, keep them about 4 to 5 inches deep to the tort can big down. i soak my torts daily in warm water and thats where they usually go to the bathroom. you only have to really change the substate like once every 6 months if you take that poop out. you can also plant some live plants in the enclosure it give the tort a good place to hide and munch on when hungry. spider plants and aloe do well inside, they are both safe for tortoises.


----------



## Shua (Jan 18, 2015)

Alright! That's the substrate im going to use then! 

Is it okay to soak them everyday? Since you soak them everyday, do still soak them for 20-30 mins?Do I have to Dechlorinate the water i soak them in?

Hmm where did you purchase your plants? Local store? Online ?

Curious to know what you feed your RT daily.. For instance, what is your top 5 food choices for them?

Sorry if I'm asking to much at once.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 18, 2015)

Shua said:


> Alright! That's the substrate im going to use then!
> 
> Is it okay to soak them everyday? Since you soak them everyday, do still soak them for 20-30 mins?Do I have to Dechlorinate the water i soak them in?
> 
> ...


dude don't say sorry its all good! yes baby torts should be soaked everyday, but as they get older you can slow down on the soaking to about 3 times a week and even when they are older there is no harm in soaking daily. ew big words, yes i do change the water through out the soak. soak them in a tub and make sure the water is shallow. i just get my plants at a plant store, just don't put the plants in right away wait a couple weeks so all the chemical they could have put on the plants go away. arugula, fiaree, mallow, dandelions, wild mustard, bean leaves, some lettuces, kale, i grow all my torts food at my house.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 18, 2015)

this is a good baby russian tortoise care sheet http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/


----------



## Shua (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks !

I'm so stuck. I want to get a hatchling but I want a male . But it's hard to determine the sex when they are a hatchling lol.

But ATC has males that are 2 years old. Is that still young.

What is your advice on this?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 18, 2015)

Shua said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I'm so stuck. I want to get a hatchling but I want a male . But it's hard to determine the sex when they are a hatchling lol.
> 
> ...


its almost impossible to tell the gender of a hatchling tortoise. to me 2 years old still seems young, i have never had young russians so i don't know the answer i would ask @Tom


----------



## Shua (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah I bet it is ! Do I just message him to ask him?

I just don't want to be stuck with an overgrown female


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 18, 2015)

Shua said:


> Yeah I bet it is ! Do I just message him to ask him?
> 
> I just don't want to be stuck with an overgrown female


whats so bad with getting a female? they both require a 4ft by 8ft enclosure when adults. yea just message him.


----------



## Shua (Jan 18, 2015)

I was just worried about the female getting to massive. 

Would you say your 2 are around the same size ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 18, 2015)

Shua said:


> I was just worried about the female getting to massive.
> 
> Would you say your 2 are around the same size ?


the female is about 1 inch bigger. i don't really find that massive lol


----------



## Shua (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh okay. Hmm lots of more researching to do..

Thanks for everything!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 18, 2015)

Shua said:


> Oh okay. Hmm lots of more researching to do..
> 
> Thanks for everything!


read the care sheets i posted!


----------



## Shua (Jan 18, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> read the care sheets i posted!



Yes definitely! I will!


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jan 19, 2015)

My old female RT is the size of my adult female hermann's, although the hermann's has a higher dome. They are four times larger than my adult male RT, but neither can be considered massive.

Adult males are so easy to come by. Rescues often have them. You lose some of the cuteness factor, but you know what you're getting. They're still small & cute. 

Concerning weeds to feed: as wide a variety as possible should be offered. They like variety, and it's good for them. Use cuttlebone for calcium. 

Are you able to provide an outdoor habitat for the warm weather? It makes a difference for health. 

I see why you'd want the smallest possible tortoise at this point in your life. You're going to be moving a lot in the next few years. If you have no travel or vacation plans, and/or if you have good back up care, it'll work out.


----------



## Shua (Jan 19, 2015)

I wouldn't mind adopting a young male RT . The only reason I say young is because of the size factor & I do want it to be with me for a long time.

The only thing is I can't find any rescues here in NC.

Yes I could provide it outdoor shelter in the hotter part of the spring & summer . Not right now because it's to cold in NC.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 19, 2015)

http://ccsbreptilerescue.webs.com/

http://www.reptilerescuecarolinas.org/

http://reptile.rescueshelter.com/NorthCarolina


----------



## Shua (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks! I'll look around these.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jan 19, 2015)

If you do everything right (or close enough) and are lucky, an adult tortoise could still outlive you. You don't have to start with a youngster for that.


----------



## Shua (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes that's very true. Like I said I just would like it to be small for now but in the future when it grew I would have a better enclosure for it.


----------



## Shua (Jan 19, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the female is about 1 inch bigger. i don't really find that massive lol



Hey I'm narrowing it down to a 5 yr old male RT or a hatchling RT... Hmmm


----------

